# follicle question



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter

My sister who is being my donor went for her day 12 scan today which showed that she now has 8 follicles, the sizes are, 22, 18, 17, 15, 12, 10 and the rest under 10. Is it still a great possibilty that they may still get an egg out of the one that is 22, or is it getting too big?, I think that egg collection is going to be Friday. Her blood levels came back yesturday at 3628.

Also what are the chances of there being an egg in the one at 15?. I had my scan to check my linning for implantation and it was 7mm, is this good for implantation?.

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> My sister who is being my donor went for her day 12 scan today which showed that she now has 8 follicles, the sizes are, 22, 18, 17, 15, 12, 10 and the rest under 10. Is it still a great possibilty that they may still get an egg out of the one that is 22, or is it getting too big?,
> 
> ...


----------

